

Tell HN: Pending comments are now per thread (and off by default) - nkurz

For those who missed the change of plan:<p><pre><code>  pg 4 days ago | link | parent | flag

  Pending comments are now per thread, or more  
  precisely per item tree, rather than sitewide. 
  That was the original plan, and it turned out to 
  be only a little more code. The moderator (who 
  is not me) will turn pending comments on as 
  needed when conversations turn nasty.

  That doesn&#x27;t happen on most threads, but it does 
  happen on some, and pending comments may help 
  fix the problem. I&#x27;m not sure it will. The 
  moderator will have to experiment to see what 
  works. But since the code was slightly 
  complicated I wanted at least to get the initial 
  version done before I left.
</code></pre>
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7449857
======
Mz
Thank you for posting this. I have been wondering and I am very relieved to
see this.

Thanks!

------
bmm6o
And for those of us who had no idea there are substantial changes afoot to the
simple act of posting comments to a discussion board:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7445761](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7445761)

------
nkurz
Clickable:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7449857](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7449857)

I was confused not to see any pending comments after all the lead-up last
week, and also wondering who was endorsing the new crop of one-line zingers.

Indeed, it turns out the full rollout didn't happen. Were there issues that
occurred when pending comments were tried, or was it just decided to try this
approach first?

~~~
csense
If you actually read the comments on this thread, you'll find that pg stated
the current behavior was actually his original plan: The pending mechanism is
enabled by moderators on a per thread or per comment tree basis.

~~~
nkurz
Do you intend your phrasing to be insulting? I did try to read the comments,
and I'm sure I read all those by Paul. While this may have the been the
'original intent', there was obviously a late-in-the-game change of plan.
Given all the theorizing as to how well an endorsement system would work, I'd
be interested in knowing what was learned during the brief window that
'universal pending' was enabled.

